# Painting Noctua Fans



## Undead46 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have never done model painting before, so I don't exactly know where to start or how to do so. But I want to paint the *frames* of my 140mm and 120mm Noctua NH-D14 fans.

I would like for them to look like this:






This guy said he used Matte Black with Testors Spray Paint.

Any info on where to buy paint, how much of it to buy, and any other accessories I may need?


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2011)

Any matte black spray paint from the hardware store will do. Krylon makes plastic spray paint called Fusion, I recommend that. If you are able to removed the fan blades, do that before painting.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2011)

De-Das-Dude has a thread around here about taking out the fan blades then from there its easy as using normal spray techniques


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 20, 2011)

dont get to close when spray painting or you will have globs of nastiness


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 20, 2011)

I would also recommend using they krylon fusion it works really well just do thin coats, too heavy and it will distort the plastics surface slightly.


----------



## TIGR (Mar 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> De-Das-Dude has a thread around here about taking out the fan blades then from there its easy as using normal spray techniques



Here is the thread:
How to maintain your fans, Also how to succesfully perform fan surgery


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 20, 2011)

Think I need to use any primers or clear coats, or just use the black spray paint and good to go?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 20, 2011)

2 even coats should be fine, no worries about the primer.

If you havn't used spray paint before, do some test runs to make sure your evenly coating and not overspraying which will cause globs and run drops.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody know what the hell to do to remove fan blades?






Got magnet out, dunno what to do next. O.O


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

Will this work fine on the blades too or will it unbalance them? I'm thinking about tricking out an AP15 to replace my R4.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Think I need to use any primers or clear coats, or just use the black spray paint and good to go?



Giving them a quick rub down with some sand paper could help the paint to stick.

Certainly helps LOADS when spraying aluminium.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Will this work fine on the blades too or will it unbalance them? I'm thinking about tricking out an AP15 to replace my R4.



Depends on your skill as a sprayer, if your coverage is even it won;t unbalance the fan.

I sprayed a 20cm coolermaster fan with metallic car paint ( it was the last bit in my can, I was bored) and it's had no issues with being unbalanced.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm honestly stumped on how to remove the damn blades, they're different from others!

EDIT: According to a YouTube video, blades can't be removed without breaking the small bearing inside...  Fail design by Noctua.. 
Guess I'll just have to use masking tape around all the fan blades...


----------

